# Lyft LINE rider: do I still have to tip you?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

They saved $10 using line option (party of 2)

My app showed $25 when I stopped the ride.
Her app charged her $15.

There was no match and they were riding alone all the way to their appartment. I never get a match when driving lyft line passengers.

She felt cheated that I got paid more then "it cost" and still wanted my tip.

Welcome to an era of entitled assholes.

I hope she will lose sleep for at least a week knowing that I made $10 I didn't deserve.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope you rated her 1 Star because I'm sure that's what you got.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> I hope you rated her 1 Star because I'm sure that's what you got.


She still tipped me $2 because I insisted


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Definite 1 star for a comment like that. Dosen't matter if she tipped or not.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Out of 5 rides last night, 3 asked for water, I asked for tip. Guess what, none of us got what we wanted.

I use to say sorry I'm out, **** that. I just say I dont stock it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

puber said:


> They saved $10 using line option (party of 2)
> 
> My app showed $25 when I stopped the ride.
> Her app charged her $15.
> ...


Did you tell her that what you got paid had nothing to do with what she was charged "she got a discount from the company, which the company took a hit on, she got a sale price on the fare, which has nothing to do with what you the independent contractor got paid, and it should have been none of her business ", some people are completely empty between the ears.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

With all the stories of uber pool and lyft line rides with no matches, i can't see how it is in any way profitable.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you "insisted" on a tip?


----------

